

Generate sparklines ▁▂▃▅▂▇ - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/sparkly

======
kseistrup
Try “sparkly 25 45”, or some other values where the second figure is esxactly
or approximately twice the first value. Looks misleading.

